# Struts Tabellen



## firestone (22. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider noch "Struts" Anfänger habe ja schon einiege Fragen hier gestellt einiege Sachen habe ich nun größtenteils selbst durch Try / Error rausgefunden  . 

Allerdings habe ich jetzt eine Frage wo ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt oder Ideen habt. 

Also folgendes ich würde gerne auf meiner JSP eine Tabelle anzeigen wo ich die möglichkeit habe ein oder mehrere Zeilen anzuwählen. Die Zeilen die ausgewählt sind möchte ich dann in der nächsten Action auslesen können. 

Ich hatte gedacht das es vielleicht machbar ist über eine Tabelle wo in einer Spalte Checkboxen sind die ich anwählen kann. 


Habt ihr vielleicht gute Seiten wo sowas ähnliches beschrieben ist ? Kann man das mit den fertigen Tags von Struts realisieren oder muss ich was eigenes machen wenn ja wie könnte das aussehen Oo. 


Besten dank  

Lg Fireli


----------



## bronks (22. Apr 2010)

firestone hat gesagt.:


> ... Habt ihr vielleicht gute Seiten wo sowas ähnliches beschrieben ist ? Kann man das mit den fertigen Tags von Struts realisieren oder muss ich was eigenes machen wenn ja wie könnte das aussehen Oo. ...


Hier geht es um das Problem. Ich habe dort auch ein Demo gepostet >>> http://www.java-forum.org/web-tier/76340-mehrere-objekte-bean.html

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## firestone (22. Apr 2010)

Huhu 

das Demo scheint es leider nicht mehr zu geben ich Bekomme einen Fehler das es nicht mehr vorhanden ist wenn ich auf den Link klicke


----------



## bronks (22. Apr 2010)

Hab es jetzt hier im Anhang hochgeladen.


----------

